# 2009 IFA schedule



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I know there are others on here besides me that will be chasin' the IFA around next year. Just wanted to post the new calendar for next season..

<TABLE dir=ltr cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width=914 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><P dir=ltr>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><DIR><P dir=ltr>Dates subject to change at this point. <P dir=ltr>*Florida East* <P dir=ltr>Jacksonville Feb 21, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Titusville May 16, 2009 <P dir=ltr>St. Augustine Sept. 19, 2009 <P dir=ltr><P dir=ltr>*Florida West* <P dir=ltr>Punta Gorda March 7, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Englewood June 27, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Ruskin August 22, 2009 <P dir=ltr><P dir=ltr>*Atlantic *<P dir=ltr>Charleston March 28, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Surf City NC May 23, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Moorehead City NC Sept 26, 2009 <P dir=ltr><P dir=ltr>*Louisiana *<P dir=ltr>Lafitte April 25, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Venice June 13, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Grand Isle August 29, 2009 <P dir=ltr><P dir=ltr>*Gulf Coast* <P dir=ltr>Slidell LA April 4, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Bay St. Louis, MS May 2, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Orange Beach, AL Oct 17, 2009 <P dir=ltr><P dir=ltr>*Texas *<P dir=ltr>Rockport April 18, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Corpus Christi June 6, 2009 <P dir=ltr>Port Aransas Sept 12, 2009<P dir=ltr>_________________</DIR>

<TABLE dir=ltr cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width=914 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Brad K (11/10/2008)*the new calendar for next season..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why have a Louisiana Division if the Gulf Coast Division has an overlap? What happened to PCB and Pcola? 

Reason No. 712 the IFA makes no sense to me.



Keep in mind, if I had the time and means to fish it -- I would. But I just think they could do a WAY better job with this than they do. Give PC and Pcola at leasta few years. Turnout sucked because they jacked up the schedule and ran it against the Bud Light. Get it right for 09 and try harder on promotions.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't realize the locations for the Texas division. Those are all right in my back yard! I might actually try to fish ll 3 since the longest drive I would have is about 50 minutes. Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

They should replace that Slidell with PCB and it would be a lot better schedule for the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats just stupid! Panama city is a great location. I don't understand why they took that out. I would have liked for them to give pcola another shot too. They messed up the schedulinglast year. Thats theonly reasonfor the low turnout.I might just be fishing local tournaments next year.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Where will te championship be held?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Championship will be PCB again next year from what I can tell. Maybe we could all put a request together and send it to the Tournament Director explaining the over lap.... All he could do is say NO....

We really don't have anything to lose.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Im game for that Brad. I would love for at least one of the tournaments to be on the panhandle. If so I will fish all 3. By having one tournament in Bay st louis and one tournament in Slidell you are basically fishing two tournaments out of the same venue.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Brant, if you want to do some traveling, you should come out here for the Texas Division. I'm excited to fish it, but don't have a partner.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I agree Brant... I planned to fish the Gulf Coast and Louisiana Div. But with 5 of the 6 basically in LA it makes no sense to fish two.

I think I may go over to the IFA message board and ask the reason for the Venue change and if they are set in stone.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

You can call and talk to the ladies that run the thing. They will listen to the complaints. You can even call the director...he gives out his cell phone # to all the people that fish it and say to call him anytime with any concerns they may have. They try to make people happy...but that just seems stupid to have an overlap like that.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

That sucks! My 2009 IFA hopes are fading out...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Me and Jeremy were planning on fishing it and heard about the new schedule the other day and are now rethinking it.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the new schedule, it might even entice me to pay my money after I'd decided to take a break from the redfish! :letsdrink


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess someone found out I was going to fish the emerald coast events next year 

Seriously, unless you can take a week off work to prefish before each of these newlocations, not sure that it would even be worth the gamble. Going to take most of the panhandle "non pros" out of the equation. Bummer.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Slidell and Bay St. Louis basically just open it up to all the La guys (read as Estche and Co.) to take five events.



With Panama City, Pcola and Orange Beach .. at least our local cats had a shot. If this series is supposed to be about the "working man" as they claim then why would they make him drive how many hours to La? Plus pre-fishing. AND they'll probably overlap a bit with Cup events so you know THOSE guys will be double dipping when they can.



All this for a boat you cannot use around here.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I doubt it will be a working mansseries anymore from what ive heard andwith FLW gone. 

I just don't see the point in basically having two LA divisions. You can at the very least run to Hopedale out of all 3 venues in the GC division. I have already talked with several guys that fished last year that aren't fishing because of the locations. I aslo read where Orange Beach winners Jim Chalkley and his partner won't be fishing if thelocations stay the same. Don't get me wrong I'm all for a LA division and we were even thinking about fishing it next year. I just wish they would spread the locationsin the GC divisionout a little bit. There is a lot of room between Slidell and Panama City to have a tournament.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Who's gonna fish it whether changes or not?

Just wanting to see if Alan and I will have any travel companions next year.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Not me.

I have no desire to travel to La or Mississippi (same place really) and compete against pro and semi-pro ********* who didn't make the Cup.

The loss of the FLW series just upped the level of competition on the IFA by about 10 fold.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Would it help Joe that they upped the prize from an $18k boat to a $30k boat?


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I was planning on fishing it next year. Not now. If anything I'll be fishing the Jacksonville, St. A and Titusville tournaments. Doubtful unless I can get some prefishing time off from work. ... Man, I was getting excited about it too.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Brad K (11/11/2008)*Would it help Joe that they upped the prize from an $18k boat to a $30k boat?




Not really. The chances of winning were pretty slim -- now they're slim to none -- even if I knew what I was doing.



The biggest thing is location by far and then the payouts (not 1st place). They'd rather pay 20 places $5 than pay 10 $10 if that makes sense.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

the main reason ifa is leaving the area is because all these teams said they were in and backed out or were just running their mouth on these forums with no intentions in the first place.The others reasons were not all that good either, you whine because of it going upagainst the bud light yet somehow me and my brother checked out at the ifa tourney and ran 15 miles to the budlight checkout and finished well in both tourneys.and complaining about the weather is ridiculous if you are a fair weathered fisherman these types of tourneys are not for you. please understand i am not starting a bunch of crap i am aggravated at losing our division because i did my part while others said they would and did not.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay........


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (11/11/2008)*the main reason ifa is leaving the area is because all these teams said they were in and backed out or were just running their mouth on these forums with no intentions in the first place.The others reasons were not all that good either, you whine because of it going upagainst the bud light yet somehow me and my brother checked out at the ifa tourney and ran 15 miles to the budlight checkout and finished well in both tourneys.and complaining about the weather is ridiculous if you are a fair weathered fisherman these types of tourneys are not for you. please understand i am not starting a bunch of crap i am aggravated at losing our division because i did my part while others said they would and did not.




Well, you're always aggravated, like a grumpy old bear. If I knew anyone that would show me where to catch some fish, I might fish it. oke



Hall


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

If you poke me with that stick again, i am going to take it from you!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (11/11/2008)*If you poke me with that stick again, i am going to take it from you!!!!




See...that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh hell the Maxwell has spoken!!!!!!!!!!! This might get ugly! I just have one question whos in and whos out? Lets keep it simple in or out who cares why they moved the tournament sites they did and it is what it is. I just can not decide which division to fish? I am thinking the La div because the Cup invitational will probably be there and I would like to learn the area, on the other hand maybe the Fla west coast div just because I like fishing down there. Any ways whos in and whos out.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in for the GC Division.........

By the way, New prize boat for 09' will be a Banshee Extreme.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Im in. Maybe fishing the LA division now though.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I spoke withIFA rep.on the phone todayabout a possible partnership with The Emerald Coast Redfish Club and he mentioned that the new schedulet hasn't been set in stone yet. I asked him if there was a possibility of getting at least one event on the emerald coast and he said right now there is a chance. Send the IFA an email and tell them how you feel. It doesn't hurt to try. [email protected]


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info..My E-mail has been sent.

Let's all bombard them with local support and hope for at least 1 venue in our area. If they don't change.....I guess I'll see you guys in LA



Email sent to IFA:<P dir=ltr>To Whom it may concern, <P dir=ltr><P dir=ltr>I am writing i regards to the Gulf Coast Division of your fine tournament circuit. The GC Div. has bee moved to primarily Louisiana. Is there anyway to move just one of the venues to a Florida Panhandle venue? <P dir=ltr>The perfect set-up for this division in my opinion would be Bay St. Louis,MS / Orange Beach,AL / Pensacola,FL. With Bay St. Louis and Slidell on the same Division, you are in effect fishing the same exact venue twice. <P dir=ltr>This would cover the entire Gulf Coast and provide enough diversity between locations to challenge any angler. Thank you for taking time to read my plea for a venue change, and I look forward to my first season on the IFA Redfish Tour. <P dir=ltr>Brad King<P dir=ltr>Plant Performance Services,LLC<P dir=ltr>Project Engineer / TAR<P dir=ltr>225-755-2896 - Office<P dir=ltr>225-456-0519 - Cell

[email protected]

Response from IFA:<P dir=ltr>Good afternoon Mr. King,I will forward your email to Bart Schad and Jerry Stakely.<P dir=ltr>I appreciate your interest in the IFA, and I hope to see you next year.<P dir=ltr>Have a wonderful day.

Lee


----------



## Spothunter1 (Oct 25, 2007)

My brother and I will be fishing the Gulf Coast Div. where ever they decide to have it. Just think it is a new opportunity and a new adventure. 

Capt. Rick Harris

Spothunter Charters


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

The new Gulf Coast Division is BULLSHIT!!!! They already have a Louisiana Division!!!


----------

